# hollow grind on a parting tool or NOT?



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

what is the consensus, do we put a hollow grind on a parting tool or not? be it a diamond, thin or flat, hollow grind or no?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

If I understand Hollow Ground, you can't help but put it on a parting tool if your using a round grinding wheel….. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I use my 8" grinding wheel, so….
I'd say, yes???


----------



## dogmir (Dec 31, 2012)

As stated if you are you going to sharpen it on a grinder it will happen. That is just he nature of using a grinder. However a parting tool is something you could sharpen with a variety of other methods to maintain a flat grind. Personally I don't find myself grinding my parting tool all that often. I usually just hone it quick with a DMT diamond stone. I learned that from Alan Lacer. He uses that method to touch up skews. It works just as good for a parting tool in my opinion.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

It is macht nichts to me … I used to sharpen mine on a belt sander, but had to use a wheel when I took it to seminar. Since then, I just use the wheel & tool rest.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok Dane, thanks, since you have done both and aside from convenience which do you like better and why? I just got a new 1/8 flat side( not diamond) parting tool. I already had 3/16 diamond tool which I took to a wet wheel and now is hollow ground. I use a tormek, but for this tool I paused and I am trying to understand what if any advantage will be gained by going hollow or not.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

No hollow ground on this type of parting tool:









Yes to a hollow ground on this type of parting tool:









If I understand you correctly. You can grind and make your own tools as well.
That's what I do when duplicates.

HTH


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

ken_c-Don't have a preference. I don't see any advantage either way.

I don't like wasting steel, so I will keep on using the wheel … no sense in re-grinding them again.


----------



## davidmackv (Nov 21, 2013)

I sharpen my parting tool on my belt sander.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

disc grinder for the parting tool. Us Shopsmith owners even have a jig available to sharpen most of our turning tools on the disc. BUAHAHAHAH


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Doesn't make any difference - I've done it both ways. If it's hollow grind, then you can hone.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks all. i will use a flat diamond hone until that becomes to time consuming then, to the wheel…


----------

